# Junior and Rocky buck pictures



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

This is my 7m old buckling, Junior. He is recovering from a terrible hoof infection. He is a son of One Tuff Rip. Junior is double bred Ripper.

The other buck is 15m old, he is a Bo Jangles son. He is at a very awkward stage and just came in from the pasture. He is has some parasites I am clearing and getting him in breeding condition.

JUNIOR


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

*Rocky*

Let it rock


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Only one of the Bo Jangles boy? You playin favorites?

eta; oops, spoke too soon.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

I have no idea why the last two are upside down


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Very nice!!!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Oooo my! Nice boys!


----------



## SunnydaleBoers (Jul 28, 2012)

GTAllen said:


> I have no idea why the last two are upside down


You didn't know you had gravity defying goats? Very nice boys- they're going to be monsters!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Very nice looking bucks you have.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I like them both, but I like the Ripper the best. He is loooooong.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Agreed. I have really high hopes for him. He has a lot of growing to do. He is really wide over the top. I like his length also. His top line is good, decent bone, good neck, good spring of rib, good twist, and decent butt. His hip and butt shape are off right now from not being able to put weight on the foot for a while. But, when he was health it looked really good.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Very nice boys! I like the Ripper bred buck the most. He is sooooo long, and level for that amount of length.

Love the ears on Let it Rock.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Very nice boys! I like the Ripper bred buck the most. He is sooooo long, and level for that amount of length.
> 
> Love the ears on Let it Rock.


lol his ears are HUGE! He is really tall, long, heavy boned, but he is really skinny right now. He is steeper in the rump than I like. He is a project. Going to use him over some unreg does. See what he produces. Everything on is paper is ennobled. He brings some really good bloodlines to the party.
https://abri.une.edu.au/online/cgi-...=5C5F595D5B5B21&5=5D505E5F5E&6=5C595927585923

He is a Bo Jangle son over an ennobled Cannon daughter


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Whoa... that is one impressive pedigree! 

I see lots of potential in him. Looking forward to seeing some kids out of him!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Nice pedigree. Good luck with him.


----------

